# Kennel help needed please.



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,
Please let me preface this with some facts:
-I CANNOT have this dog in the house; Wife says so! And, my daughter has hair allergies pretty badly. Also, although I Haven't weighed him yet, he is a very LARGE LARGE GR. So, I realize and respect that a lot of people keep their Goldens in their home and that's great. But in my situation, I CANNOT keep him in the house. And please do not scold me for that decision. I need constructive help with this problem. Bringing a dog in the house does not answer all problems.
-I have wanted a Golden for years now. I have clicker trained parrots and another dog. Although not professional, I'm versed in animal training somewhat and I enjoy working with them.

Now, to the issue at hand: Keeping my new Golden Retriever in an oustide kennel *SOMETIMES.*

Last week, I took in a 2 1/2 year old male GR. He was kept unsociailized in a remote friend's backyard, away from everyone. His physical needs were well met with food, water, medical and he is no neutered...yet.
He appears with a healthy coat, teeth, bright eyes, lively personality. He had a nice doghouse with new cedar shavings when I got there. The reason he was to be rehomed was twofold: #1, the owner has developed cancer and could no longer care for the dog. #2, the dog, out of boredom, had started climbing over the 4 foot wooden fence and getting into neighbors things..thus presenting a problem.
He had never had a collar, leash, or any sort of behavior training...just petted occasionally. I personally witnessed the owner DRAG Him down some deck steps with a leash around his neck so he could get him to us. He wouldn't come to strangers. He's not been around many except on his escapes. Honestly, I'm not sure he wasn't beaten, although he doesn't appear to have physical bruises.
After pouring him into my truckseat, we successfully got Bentley home. Over the week, I worked with him endlessly and very successfully on collar, leash training and walking to my right (not heeling yet, just walking on the leash with me). He is very bright and caught on quickly to all.
During this time, he was kept in the garage..a very LARGE attached garage. And he had free reign over it. He never destroyed anything except a cheap plastic tackle box.
Then, on Saturday, 5 days after getting him, I bought a nice 6' tall, 10x10 kennel. Set it up with a new large Igloo house positioned right next to the patio. It has my glove he likes, a chew toy stuffed with treats to keep him occupied, a soccer ball, a football, a blanket, new shavings, food/water of course. So, I've given him plenty to keep him occupied when we're not around. He likes it here, he LOOOOOVES me in particular.
And he's very obedient to me. 
I have two teenagers and my wife and we have a lot of traffic in and out and he has so far enjoyed being part of that with his garage life.

Now, my goal with this boy is to leave him in the kennel while we are at work, or when it's required.
Otherwise, he can come into the garage, and honestly he doesn't appear to want or need to roam a lot. We live in the middle of 18 acres and about 1k feet from the road in the country. So, to let him roam in the yard if we are at home will not be a big deal. My plans are to get him neutered ASAP.

So, this is the problem: Saturday I had him in the kennel all day (first day in), and he did great. I spent time with him in there, I took him out often and let him go in and out the door freely with or without me. To not make him think the kennel is punishment because it's not really. But I spent a lot of time with him and the kennel training and he did great. Then, came sundown and a little storm.
First, he separated the fencing from one pole at the bottom and got out. We repaired that one and less than 1 hour later he had separated the wire on another side along the bottom where it attaches to the bottom pole. He's not BITING it, he's just finding a small loose spot and then expanding it to where it looked like the hulk busted out. 
After his first escape, I wondered how he was about the Igloo house since it wasn't like his house before he came here. I sat out there in the rain and worked with him on the house. Gave him treats and praise for getting in, which he readily does. But, he wouldn't stay in it. As soon as I left, he'd get back out and stand in the rain, then eventually break out again. *he's so unexpectedly strong!*
He got out late last night so I just let him stay in the garage. I got up today and let him outta the garage and he was running so I came back in. Then, 1 hour later, I found him INSIDE his kennel again, eating and hanging out. I repaired that side he got out of, but then a couple of hours later he got out another place (there are two weak places he keeps returning and as of now, I 've fixed both of those. I guess he could create another at any time)
Sidenote funny:
I looked out and didn't see him in the kennel and thought 'Great..he's in his Igloo doghouse'.
Just to doublecheck, I went out there.
As I was standing OUTSIDE the kennel looking into the doghouse, I found him; sitting on the ground... right beside my right leg. 
Looking at the empty doghouse in the dark with me, like 
'this is fun..what are we looking for?'.

So, as of right now, I've rednecked that kennel with stuff around the bottom and as I type this he's setting inside happy as a lark.I still take him out (if he's not already out lol) He's inside his house asleep in the warm afternoon sun.

My ORIGINAL thought was, once he bonded with us and learned some basic obedience, to get him kennel trained and then put in a nice big underground fence that would span a couple of acres or so as we have that much running room for him safely. But, now, I'm thinking if he's this stubborn and strong..he'll probalby just bust through that initial lil shock and get outside it's boundaries.

He's a VERY loving dog, rarely barks and like any good Golden..just wants to please. and to be near, around, on top, beside, velcored to me in particular. It's Glenn Close Fatal Attraction. Flattering for me, but very frustrating. 
I'm really proud of him and have no intentions of rehoming him again. I want to get him neutered and just hang out at or home and in the kennel when need be, for his safety as well.

Have any of you experienced anything similar with your Golden Retrievers? If so, what was, if there was one, a solution.
Again, realizing a lot of problems are solved by bringing the dog indoors, that is not a solution for me. So, please do not judge me or my family for that decision. I just want help because I love this dog and want it to stay here and be healthy and don't mind putting time in, but ....I'm at a loss now. I've never experienced this sort of separation anxiety in an animal. I expect neutering will eliminate some of this anxiety. But, not all.
Even though we're actually on about 10 feet from his kennel.

Thank you for listening and understanding that I want to do what's best for this poor dog AND my family. Nobody else wanted him and the owner wanted him gone THAT NIGHT..Not later, but at 830 on a Monday night or he was going to do 'something else' with him.
My apologies for the post length, but this situation is not simply stated. A good history was in order for a good answer.
Good day.
Edited 30 minutes later, he found a NEW spot and pried it up and got out and is somewhere on our place. I officially give up on the kennel idea. Besides that, he is destroying the fencing on the kennel. So, that's out now.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have had many abused, neglected dogs in the past. Neutering is not a magic bullet or fix all. It sounds like this poor dog started life out very rough and now he will need LOTS of time, love, patience, and training.
You say you won't discuss having him in the house. I have no answers to help you in that case. Just imagine though, your life has been rotten, now it's turned completely upside down, you have no idea who these new people are and you're locked in a cage during a thunderstorm. I would be scared to death too.
I wish you luck and truly hope you can find a way to make this dogs life bearable. It sounds like he's already been through too much bad stuff.


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

A bit of good news: I decided to crate train him. He's happily asleep in the big new crate I bought today in the warm garage and that's cool with me. Wasn't hard at all. He's actually very smart. Just some positive reinforcement and time spent in and outta the crate. 
Also, Petsmart ASKED me if I wanted to bring the old kennel back for a full refund and I said well heck ya but it's damaged. and they said that's ok, it didn't do what it was supposed to.
So I did!
That said, this kennel was very very flimsey and not in panels. The wire, very thin gauge, had to be twist tied to the bottom rail. So, really, it was no challenge for him to get out. He's not made one attempt to get outta that crate. Of course, its in the garage. but,..one step at a time.
I have a friend who has a real kennel, the kind with heavy gauge wire and is in panels, that I may borrow a little later and just see how it goes. I really have a hard time thinking he could get outta one of those. Of course, he might dig. 
I did speak with a trainer today and he says he doesn't think it's separation anxiety due to how he acted when I left him alone. He'd stay in the kennel hours after I left and then just bust out. He never barked, paced or any signs of distress. just after in a few hours, he pawed that cheap wire and got out. The trainer said true separation anxiety is a lot more defined and immediate. This dog really didn't display anxiety, I watched him out the window. 
So, that's a little more comforting.

Will get him out several times a day and walk/run him. And actually, just let him roam around the garage. I just need a definitive way to control him, and to protect him. Also, when we go camping, I may take the big crate with us. He needs to go too! 
But, tonite he's happy, I'm happy he's crate trained. 
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Please keep in mind that Golden's are very social dogs, more so than any other breed I've ever owned. They really _need_ physical companionship, they are not a breed that does well in isolation. I know you're trying to find a solution to some issues but I fear you will be creating new issues that you're not aware of by isolating him in the garage. 
Just something to think about as Golden's do get depressed if they don't get the companionship they require.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for trying to do right by this boy! It will take a little time for him to settle in and realize he is loved and will be taken care of. Rehoming - regardless of the circumstances they leave, it is hard on them. I have three rescues that took some time to realize that they were here for good, be patient. You sound pretty dedicated to making this work, and making sure your new boy gets the attention he needs, that is most important! It sounds like he does okay in the garage, is there a way to attach the 'outside' run to the garage, so he can access to the garage when the weather turns bad? Put some time and training into him, and he will be all yours heart and soul.
Again, Bless you for giving him a chance!


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

Charliethree said:


> Bless your heart for trying to do right by this boy! It will take a little time for him to settle in and realize he is loved and will be taken care of. Rehoming - regardless of the circumstances they leave, it is hard on them. I have three rescues that took some time to realize that they were here for good, be patient. You sound pretty dedicated to making this work, and making sure your new boy gets the attention he needs, that is most important! It sounds like he does okay in the garage, is there a way to attach the 'outside' run to the garage, so he can access to the garage when the weather turns bad? Put some time and training into him, and he will be all yours heart and soul.
> Again, Bless you for giving him a chance!


I want to thank you for your support! and understanding! Right now, I'm taking this one day at a time. I wasn't expecting to get this doggie. And then 1 week ago..boom...I got a dog. LOL.
Forums are a mixed bag. Sometimes you get helpful and reasonable comments. I like your idea about the run, I'll have to look into that idea. The only back door to the garage opens directly onto a huge patio, so I'm not sure of the logistics. But I surely appreciate the suggestion. Also thank you for taking in some rescues as well. I've taken in several rescue dogs/cats and even a couple of parrots. All have been successfuly rehomed or just lived out their lives. Except for a dog named Booger that just disappeared one day. 
Again, many thanks.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i just wanted to say thanks for rescuing him. i wish i had more experience to offer. good luck


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm going to try very hard to be nice on this one, but it's a stretch for me. I have a rescued golden, one who was kept in a chain link kennel with a dog igloo in it. Not quite the same circumstances as your situation, since he rarely set foot on grass, but the storm phobia was astounding and still is. Go crawl into your dog igloo in a thunderstorm and listen to the magnification of the raindrops or hail, not to mention the thunder. It won't be pleasant for you,and you have the ability to know what it is. So think how much more frightening it is for your new dog, who has luckily bonded with you but can't figure out why in the world he's left outside in a storm with all that terrible noise or at all. My two cents. If he happily went in the crate in the garage, why not happily in the crate in the house? My son was a severe asthmatic growing up, so ourprevious golden wasn't allowed upstairs on the bedroom level of the house, and my son had to wash his face and hands thoroughly after playing with the dog. If this dog is as nice as you say, your wife will come around quickly. Get your daughter involved in the training, nothing is more precious than a child and a dog together, playing and training. I'd like to say that I don't mean to be harsh here, but I actually do. It has taken lots of desensitization, Rescue Remedy and more than a bucketload of love to make my dog "normal". I forgot to mention the extraordinary amount of money to repair his broken back, courtesy of his previous owners, but hitting him with a baseball bat or a pipe was just an extension of keeping him terrorized in a concrete kennel.


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

Krys! said:


> i just wanted to say thanks for rescuing him. i wish i had more experience to offer. good luck


Thanks for the kind words Kris! I'm very happy with this big boy. Can't help but love him. He's doing very well in the garage crate and seems much happier there. Slept all night without a peep. (I got up and checked 4 times.  )
I have him scheduled to be neutered next Tuesday, that's not a fix-all, but it can start things maybe in a more manageable direction. And, I have no desire for him to sire.
He's out of the crate now and running around. We have already went outside for a good romp in the 29 degree air. 
Again, thanks for the kind words!
Mark


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you for rescuing him!

You need a more secure kennel! It does not sound like Separation Anxiety so much as boredom to me. None of my dogs would quietly stay in a kennel- They would all bark and such but mine are also not used to living outdoors.

Buddy is an ex-runner who loves the freedom the invisible fence give him.


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Thank you for rescuing him!
> 
> You need a more secure kennel! It does not sound like Separation Anxiety so much as boredom to me. None of my dogs would quietly stay in a kennel- They would all bark and such but mine are also not used to living outdoors.
> 
> Buddy is an ex-runner who loves the freedom the invisible fence give him.


You're totally right. I amended the subject of this thread for that reason. The trainer I spoke with yesterday said if it were true separation anxiety, he'd be acting up WHENEVER or WHEREVER I wasn't around. He's asleep in the garage on a rug right now, lol, and I'm not out there. So, thanks for that insight. 
Now, to the kennel: HERE is the exact kennel from Petsmart. As you can see, it's not panels and the wire gauge is very weak. But what's worse is at the bottom, you have to use these twist ties to secure the fencing to the bottom rail. ANY dog of any muscle and intellect can easily 'nose' that apart and then, it's all down hill from there. I completely agree I need to try a better kennel. I have a buddy who will let me borrow his heavier gauge, panelled kennel and we'll see how that goes. As I said, I found Bentley back IN the kennel a couple of times, where he went back in through the newest holes he tore open. Thanks!



Finn's Fan said:


> I'm going to try very hard to be nice on this one, but it's a stretch for me. *Ditto for me.*
> 
> I have a rescued golden, one who was kept in a chain link kennel with a dog igloo in it. Not quite the same circumstances as your situation, since he rarely set foot on grass, but the storm phobia was astounding and still is. Go crawl into your dog igloo in a thunderstorm and listen to the magnification of the raindrops or hail, not to mention the thunder.
> It won't be pleasant for you,and you have the ability to know what it is. So think how much more frightening it is for your new dog, who has luckily bonded with you but can't figure out why in the world he's left outside in a storm with all that terrible noise or at all. My two cents.
> ...


I'm really excited that Bentley has taken to the crate so well. I'm off today and we'll go out for a RUN soon. After I get him neutered, I'm putting an inground fence in, it'll span a few acres, so he'll have LOTS of room to run. But, having him crate trained is mandatory. Like last night, it was cooolllld and if he had been outside, I'd have brought him into the garage. The storm the other night was just a little bitty thunderstorm, not much, just some rumbles and light rain. Turns out, the retriever in him LOOOOVES the water puddles in the yard. hahaha. That was great to see him romp through them. Then, I had to brush him out to get the mud out. He's just a great dog!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If I couldn't keep a golden retriever inside the home with the family where he belongs, I would see what I could do finding a home for the dog that could give him a good life with a home that could provide that.

I can't comprehend what kind of life this dog is going to have if the only social interaction he receives depends on you being outside or in the garage with him. Right now is fine, but most people I know who keep the dogs outside spend maybe 45 minutes to a couple hours a day with the dog tops. They slack off over time. And they probably think that is adequate.

There are dog breeds who would thrive on being kept outside alone in a kennel 24/7, but not goldens.


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

I just found out today, that Bentley LOOOVES chasing a Frisbee outside in the yard! That was way cool fun. hahah He's not so much at bringing it back, but running after it. lol. That was fun. My 16 year old son enjoyed it as well. I really didn't know that he'd like it that much. He's so enamored with me that it's hard to get him to fetch much. He just wants to sit and have me pet him. But he BOLTED after a frisbee.

Sidenote: please stop chastising me and my sweet family in this thread for choosing to not have the dog in our home. 
For me? Naw, I could care less, it is what it is. Enjoy your pup inside your home.
But you could be stopping others from saving a dog in a bad situation if you are ranting about the ONLY way to be good to a dog is to have him in your home and your bed. That's up to you if that's your choice, but don't set bad standards to possible adoptive families reading here that might not want an 80 pound dog in their home. 
They could still be helping a dog from getting gassed.
Please be part of the solution...not part of the problem.
Thank you.
Mark & Bentley


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

goldenntn said:


> *Sidenote:* please stop chastising me and my sweet family in this thread for choosing to not have the dog in our home.
> For me? Naw, I could care less, it is what it is. Enjoy your pup inside your home.
> But you could be stopping others from saving a dog in a bad situation if you are ranting about the ONLY way to be good to a dog is to have him in your home and your bed. That's up to you if that's your choice, but don't set bad standards to possible adoptive families reading here that might not want an 80 pound dog in their home.
> They could still be helping a dog from getting gassed.
> ...


If this was directed at me no worries. I won't be answering anymore of your questions. You asked for advice, you got it. 
And for your information, my dog was chained to a tree and beaten with a baseball bat. I saved her. My other GR was locked in a basement and isolated for 4 years, I saved him. Another of my GR's was ignored, beaten, fed hot sauce, forced to drink beer...I saved him too. I have rescued dogs my entire life So do NOT try to run a self righteous guilt trip on me sir. 
Good luck with your dog. I'm done.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My goldens are all house dogs, so I can't support the "let's live in the garage concept". All were either kept outside or in a pen (puppy mill) and I'm confident that none of them prefer that life over being inside as part of the family.

While it may be a step up in the right direction from the life he previously had, is it really the best for Bentley? I hope you can put Bentley's needs ahead of your own wants.

As for chastising you, I really don't see anyone doing that--you asked for advice on an open forum and you received it--it just didn't match what you were wanting to hear.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mark, I can't think of a single rescue that would place a dog in a home where the dog would be an outside dog only. I will gladly repeat that adoptive families who do not want an 80 lb dog in their home need to look at other breeds. Maybe smaller breeds who would fit their home lifestyle better. I'm sure you are a great dog owner and care about this dog... but if your son is allergic and your wife doesn't want the dog in the house right now, you have to really seriously consider what the long haul is going to be like for this dog if you are the only person who's looking out for him. And if he is outside or in the garage all the time, there will be health concerns to consider as well. It's a harder life for the dog. At the very least, you are talking about skin and coat problems because it's just impossible to keep them clean or keep bugs off.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

goldenntn said:


> That's up to you if that's your choice, but don't set bad standards to possible adoptive families reading here that might not want an 80 pound dog in their home.


Then maybe an 80 lb. dog wouldn't be the right choice for them. :no:

Sorry, but IMO every dog deserves to be with their family, _inside_ their home. Especially a breed like a Golden that thrives on human companionship. To ostracize a dog to the garage, to me, is wrong.


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't ask for opinions or advice...I asked for help. 
Instead of actual help or support, (except for a couple of members being nicely supportive) I got lots of freely shared unsolicited OPINIONS that dog problems are best solved by not training the problem, but MOVE the 80 lb problem into your home. Yes, that makes better sense. 
So since we're doing unsolicited opinions, then it seems only proper that I be able to share my opinion of some people who house large dogs in their homes.
I had not posted my opinions out of respect. But, apparantly, this forum is allowed to run on prison rules.
My opinion is that dogs are not human and should not be confused as such. It's my opinion that some people have difficulty with trust and human relationships and they substitute that void with an animal that does as they say, without human consequences they have to deal with. Typically, a dog that reciprocates affection like a Golden or a poodle is a good fit.
A Golden Retriever is not a small lapdog. 
This is a large animal. Having a dog that size, with long hair, and bred for high energy and retrieval, roam about inside of the house is, in my opinion, just simply WRONG, it's very, very nasty and it's downright needy and odd. 
That's my opinion. 
Your support and opinion of cohabitation with a dog has been duly noted..repeatedly.. thank you.
Let's move on with the kennelling thread please.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

goldenntn said:


> This is a large animal. *Having a dog that size, with long hair, and bred for high energy and retrieval, roam about inside of the house is, in my opinion, just simply WRONG, it's very, very nasty and it's downright needy and odd.*


You know...if you truly believe this, then maybe this forum isn't the right place for you. I can guarantee that you have just called 99.9% of this community nasty, needy and odd. Not the best way to get people to help you with your issue...

And I'm sorry you think of your dog as an "80 lb problem". 

I'm done here...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm so glad I'm needy enough to enjoy having my dirty, active, hairy dogs resting at my feet in my nasty house. I'm glad I'm not normal enough to not know what a joy that is.

But I'm enjoying a box of brussels sprouts and some cherry Greek yogurt for dinner, so I guess I am an odd duck.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I smell a troll :yuck:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

goldenntn said:


> A Golden Retriever is not a small lapdog.
> This is a large animal. Having a dog that size, with long hair, and bred for high energy and retrieval, roam about inside of the house is, in my opinion, just simply WRONG, it's very, very nasty and it's downright needy and odd.


I have 4 of them roaming inside my house.....I`ve never really considered myself needy or odd.  I just love having my dogs with me!!!

But you are entitled to your opinion. I wish you luck with Bentley.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

and I feel bad for Bentley, to go from one neglected home to imprisoned in the next where he's considered an 80lb problem, perhaps third times a charm for this boy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Troll or not... I have seven Goldens who live inside with me and my family... I adore them and it would not happen any other way...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

goldenntn said:


> My opinion is that dogs are not human and should not be confused as such. It's my opinion that some people have difficulty with trust and human relationships and they substitute that void with an animal that does as they say, without human consequences they have to deal with. Typically, a dog that reciprocates affection like a Golden or a poodle is a good fit.
> A Golden Retriever is not a small lapdog.
> This is a large animal. Having a dog that size, with long hair, and bred for high energy and retrieval, roam about inside of the house is, in my opinion, just simply WRONG, it's very, very nasty and it's downright needy and odd.
> That's my opinion.


Your comments are mean spirited, and show a complete lack of understanding of what a Golden Retriever is all about. Goldens need human companionship. Also, Goldens provide companionship to humans. 

Furthermore, your comments are a complete contradiction from your initial post. You stated that your wife would not allow the dog in the house, and that your daughter was allergic. Apparently, that was untrue. You do not want your Golden in the house, and instead will relegate him to the yard, garage and kennel. 

I suggest you stay away from this forum, because I doubt anyone here will have any sympathy for you, or want to suggest ways for you to exile your dog.

I encourage you to contact your local Golden Retriever Rescue, so they can find a loving home for your Golden Retriever. Your comments describe a person not fit to own a Golden, or probably any other dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> This is a large animal. Having a dog that size, with long hair, and bred for high energy and retrieval, roam about inside of the house is, in my opinion, just simply WRONG, it's very, very nasty and it's downright needy and odd.


Er... why were you initially saying it was your wife who didn't want the dog in the house? To me this strongly indicates you feel quite the same way and possibly were hiding behind your wife and son. 

I'm otherwise speechless and saddened that a somebody who has possession of a young golden retriever would view _normal_ dog ownership as nasty and odd. 

We are down to two big hairy dogs wandering around the house... after losing the oldest one a couple years ago. And because we enjoyed being that nasty and odd to have THREE big hairy dogs wandering around the house being family members, we will very soon add another golden. One thing I take pride in especially considering the collie (you don't know how easy the golden coat is until you own a rough collie), is the fact that we adopted this dog... and he went from being a dog who was crated a majority of his young life and limited in how much living space he had in the home... and he is now that pampered family member who sleeps at the foot of my parents' bed or follows my mom around during the day and performs his job as "guardian" for my niece when he goes home at night. If that's odd - I hope every other dog owner is equally as odd. The dogs deserve good useful and loving lives like that.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

And by the way, our Golden is 150 pounds, 29 inches tall, and has a very thick coat. He loves to retrieve and swim. He lives inside the house with no problems. We would not have it any other way.


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

kwhit said:


> You know...if you truly believe this, then maybe this forum isn't the right place for you. I can guarantee that you have just called 99.9% of this community nasty, needy and odd. Not the best way to get people to help you with your issue...
> 
> And I'm sorry you think of your dog as an "80 lb problem".
> 
> I'm done here...


Interesting..and do you see any other signs of 'help with my issue' from people here? 
Nope, just a couple of posts with kind words of encouragement. Other than that, it's just been about me not having him in my home. ridiculous.

I had thought about just not saying anything, but it seems some wanted to throw the gloves off and have it out, so bring it.
My sweet and loving wife of 30 years and my two kids come FIRST. Not a dog. 
I don't know any of you at all. I have no idea if your needy/and or nasty.
But, you don't know me either and I was being told to rehome this dog again and some would doubt he'd have a good life with me, etc because I did not aspire to YOUR standards.
I congratulate those of you who have mastered the art of having a large dog indoors. But, I'm not less of a dog owner for not having my dog indoor with me.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Since Bentley has been an outdoor dog, you'll need to make sure he's tested for heartworms prior to pursuing neutering.


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

I will remove myself from here. 
YOU started it and when I post MY thoughts...oh my. You all fire up against me.
I love this dog and have no intentions of either moving him into my bedroom or rehoming him.
Yes, my wife and daughter have allergies and she has said NO to this dog in the house.
My opinions are mine in addition to the physical needs of my family.
Good day.
Oh..one other thing. Maybe the mods can set it up on registration that this forum is ONLY for keeping a dog inside the home, not outside. That might help this situation.
Regards.


----------



## goldenntn (Nov 12, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Since Bentley has been an outdoor dog, you'll need to make sure he's tested for heartworms prior to pursuing neutering.


Thank you! That's like the nicest thing I've heard on here. I appreciate it. I will get that done.
I hope you have a good day and thank you for just a few kind words.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

----------


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Have a nice day...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

goldenntn said:


> But, I'm not less of a dog owner for not having my dog indoor with me.


Yes, you are. Keeping a golden retriever outside all the time is unnatural and cruel to them. They are just not the breed for this. Get a different dog and find a home for this one where he can be inside and cuddling on a warm couch with his family.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

:--pipe:

I knew I never said you were a bad owner and did not love your dog. I said to get a better kennel and it was not separation anxiety.

I personally would never make my dogs stay outside in a kennel or in the garage but that is me. Buddy my golden was deprived of being allowed outdoors before I rescued him- So he loves to be outside especially when it is cold outside because he has skin allergies and seems to be less itchy when it is cold. But if he wants to be let in I let him in immediately. 

It seems like your dog is content in the garage but bored since continually escapes his kennel.

Buddy stopped escaping the house & running off once he realized he could go outside anytime he wanted.

So please don't put us all in the same category! You seem mislead in much of your information but do as you like it is a free country!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Nasty Odd Person here!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I think keeping your Golden outdoors and in the garage is just fine. That is, so long as _you_ live outdoors and in the garage with him. It's not the outdoors (after all, humans are originally outdoor animals, too), it's the companionship. Goldens need lots of companionship, far more than just a couple hours a day. They are bred that way. It is a big trait that is simply part of who they are. To leave that need unmet is emotional abuse, and dogs lead rich emotional lives, perhaps even stronger than our own.

I think the issue most people have here is not that the dog is outside, per se. It's the isolation, the lack of companionship, the lack of stimulation and the lack of being with his "pack." That's equivalent to prison life for a dog. Not good.

Being other than human does not mean being less than human. It just means different, not less than. You seem like you really care. But I don't think you understand just how rich and deep the lives of Goldens really are, and how they actually _need_ constant contact with their "pack," and how denying your boy that is a terrible disservice to him. I think if you understood that, you wouldn't be doing what you're doing with him.

And finally, if you think a Golden inside is an "80 lb. problem" you don't know Goldens very well. They are not destructive (if appropriately trained and loved). They are not "dirty." They are couch potatoes, who will lie gently and lovingly at your feet for hours on end, just for the privilege of being near you. I don't think you understand Goldens, at all. And if you think a Golden inside is an 80 lb. "problem," then you probably don't know as much about dog training as you think you do.

Sorry you're not willing to listen to some very good advice here. Some of it was unfortunately phrased badly and more condemnatory than helpful. But people here aren't just nasty or odd, there are folks here who know more about this breed than 99% of people in the world. They are worth listening to.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I can tell you really care for this dog. I wish you all the happiness and good times with him. You seem to want what is best for him and bless you for that. I see dogs where I live so uncared for and it breakes my heart. :wave:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Please do not do this to your dog,it will break it's heart, goldens are very much people dogs,they need to be with people.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW I'm glad I came into this thread after the OP decided to leave.

I would have gotten banned.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What people do not realize is that golden retrievers are LAPDOGS, just 70 lb ones! 

When Lord Tweedmouth developed the golden retriever breed, it was to be a breed that was the hunter's companion. Hunting and retrieving during the day, and being a companion, keeping the hunter warm at night.

Also, when kept indoors with access to outside, they are for the most part a clean breed. Unless they have been swimming or playing in the mud, the dirt pretty much brushes or falls right off.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

ssacres said:


> I can tell you really care for this dog. I wish you all the happiness and good times with him. You seem to want what is best for him and bless you for that. I see dogs where I live so uncared for and it breakes my heart. :wave:


 Wow did I have this all wrong?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Do the right thing and rehome your dog. 

I can say this because our Frankie (now at the bridge) was also 24/7 outdoors until we adopted him. He was 6 when he came into our home but the poor thing felt more comfortable outside. He was thunder-phobic to the extreme ( I have never had a dog so terrified) It took time and lots of patience, Love and always reassuring him that he was now with his forever family.
Oh and his former owners wife also didn't want Frankie in Her home only her small dog. He was fed, had water, but no kind of interaction with the family. No, What are you cooking Mom,(I will gladly be a taste tester) No where are we going today, No family gatherings, No, can I help you feel better today Mom, No lets just chill out on the sofa and watch some TV. NO, Christmas tree to sit and just stare at the lights! ( and eat some turkey )
His time outdoors for 6 years took a toll on him but after time he felt like a part of our family and sadly his time with us was not enough. We miss him every morning Thump, thump down the hall to wake us up and his Disney character. He never slept with us, he had hip problems and I am sure being outside for all those years didn't help his problem.

Please do it for Bentley, give him what he deserves, a Home with companionship, a soft bed ( be it his or his owners) and lots of love from all his family!

You are probably a good person but it will break Bentley's heart and well being not to be fully incorporated into your home.

I hope you read this and other post and really listen to the advice of many that so Love their Golden Retrievers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

goldenntn said:


> *Last week*, *I took in a 2 1/2 year old male GR.* *He was kept unsociailized in a remote friend's backyard, away from everyone*. His physical needs were well met with food, water, medical and he is no neutered...yet.
> He appears with a healthy coat, teeth, bright eyes, lively personality. He had a nice doghouse with new cedar shavings when I got there. The reason he was to be rehomed was twofold: #1, the owner has developed cancer and could no longer care for the dog. #2, the dog, out of boredom, had started climbing over the 4 foot wooden fence and getting into neighbors things..thus presenting a problem.
> *He had never had a collar, leash, or any sort of behavior training...just petted occasionally*. I personally witnessed the owner DRAG Him down some deck steps with a leash around his neck so he could get him to us. *He wouldn't come to strangers*. He's not been around many except on his escapes. Honestly, I'm not sure he wasn't beaten, although he doesn't appear to have physical bruises.


I have rescued/adopted for over 20yrs. 

My current girl was kept outside for 8yrs. She stuck to me like velcro for months. Turning her into a well rounded dog took a long time. The thought of putting her in a garage is inconceivable to me.

Your act of putting this dog in a garage away from human contact resulted in break outs from the kennel. Not surprised at all.

Think about it. You spend a whole week  training a dog that had no socialization , the dog loves you, then you put him away in a garage. Goldens are very social and crave human contact. You give this dog a taste of that and then wonder why it breaks out of the kennel to be with it's new family. Really 

I think a new home is in order for Bentley for him to truly flourish. Goldens need to be part of a family.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I need to say one more thing, rather than do this to your dog, call a rescue, give him up.


----------

